

Graphic.ly Raises $3 Million: Interview With CEO Micah Baldwin - jcsalvo
http://techcocktail.com/graphicly-raises-3-million-interview-ceo-micah-baldwin-2011-01

======
marquis
This is a great site, new to me. I have very limited time to find comics and
am very specific about what I like to read, so would love recommended reading
presented to me, i.e. browse by genre/rating etc. I only quickly reviewed the
site without logging in and it didn't seem to offer these options. I'll
happily sign up when this is possible, and would receive a weekly recommended
reading list also (with # of pages please! Rarely can I dedicate time to a
long novel unless in small pieces over time). Bookmarked for hope of these
future options.

